# how do I remove textured paint without taking whole ceiling down



## johnsuch (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm painting a room, and the ceiling has textured paint on it. Is it possible to remove the textured paint without taking down the entire ceiling?


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

If you're talking about popcorn ceiling, the texture can be removed by spritzing with water and using a putty knife to scrape it off. If there's many coats of paint on top, you may have to score it with something before spraying it. Don't use too much water or you'll also scrape off the facing for the drywall.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Depends on the texture
Is it popcorn, sand, or more of a swoopy plaster thing?


----------



## johnsuch (Aug 4, 2006)

*remove textured paint*



slickshift said:


> Depends on the texture
> Is it popcorn, sand, or more of a swoopy plaster thing?


 
I guess it's sand.One fellow said to spritz with water.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

johnsuchow said:


> I guess it's sand.


OK


johnsuchow said:


> One fellow said to spritz with water.


Uhh...No
That would work for "popcorn", not for sand

Sand means scrape with putty knives (wide ones) and get as much off as you can
Then power sand off as much as you can as smooth as you can
Then prime whats left
Then skim coat some joint compound over the lumpy bits to smooth out and blend them into the now smooth parts
As many coats as needed
Then re-prime
Then paint


----------



## fsumike21 (Sep 10, 2008)

*wavy plaster*

How do i remove it if it is a wavy plaster type ceiling?


----------

